
Apply HN: AllThingsMine.com – Access to your product information anywhere - standan
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.allthingsmine.com&#x2F;<p>Allows you to Manage all the things that you purchase. Add your purchased items and the App provides access to all its images, specifications, manuals, user guides, warranties, videos, reviews etc. Its easy to add products via scanning the UPC barcode, or from the product URL or lookup of our database.
Connect with your friends and discover&#x2F;share new purchases and discuss it with them. Be notified of recalls, 30 day reminder, price drops within the window<p>We are adding helpful features such as manufacturer support information (phone number&#x2F;URL)  retailer specific return policy, price tracking for wishlist items, and new categories as well.
======
tedmiston
This sounds like a cool idea. Which aspects of product ownership are you
focused on first?

Also, have you considered working with related startups in the space? Two that
come to mind are: Warranty Ninja [1] (automatic warranty registration of the
products you buy), and Slice [2] (discount tracking and recall alerts).

1: [https://angel.co/warranty-ninja-1](https://angel.co/warranty-ninja-1)

2: [https://angel.co/slice-1](https://angel.co/slice-1)

~~~
standan
Thank you for the feedback. We have not approached any of the others yet.
Slice has been around for a long time. They are strong on delivery tracking
and email based parsing of receipts. Will checkout Warranty Ninja. We were
planning to add parsing of receipts, but were worried about email security.
Thinking of alternatives to address it.

------
bestattack
First thought: your site gives a first impression of a shopping site with the
scrolling devices across the top. But I don't think that is your intention.

Second thought: The site has three "primary" things: manage, share, discover.
But none of these things appeal to me as stated. I think arriving at the site
via a link should present the one primary use case that's most likely to hook
me (probably "discover"? but then you're like a shopping site, so maybe
"manage").

I'm concerned about "share"; people seem to be getting allergic to the word.

Beneath the fold, the first use case for "manage" is knowing when my
warranties expire. I don't find this particularly compelling; I don't think
I've ever (or maybe only once?) wondered whether a device I had was under
warranty. Curious why you present that as the primary thing you can manage.

~~~
standan
Thanks for your feedback. We started out with automating warranty and added
many more features.

Will definitely reorient the message to convey the primary message which is
"Manage". "Discover" comes into play once the community of friends are on
board.

As part of "Manage", will explain its aspects, namely converging all of the
product information at one place.

Once again, thanks for your suggestions.

